# Liver Repair



## tlperez (Mar 14, 2008)

What code would you recommend for a moderate liver laceration repaired by bovie cautery?


----------



## tlperez (Mar 14, 2008)

Sorry, I didn't mention before but looking for a CPT for the above please if anyone could help.  Thank you


----------



## acbarnes (Apr 17, 2008)

See Op report and look at 47361, this includes coagulation and/or suture.


----------



## mbort (Apr 18, 2008)

was the liver laceration done incident to (as an accident) while another procedure being performed?


----------



## mmelcam (Apr 18, 2008)

I agree with ACBARNES, look at code 47361 and check the op note to see if that fits.


----------

